# [performance] Config ou Hardware ?

## FatMom

bonjours a tous,

Je cherce depuis maintenant 3 semaine comme un cinglé sans rien avoir résolu, irc. forum, google, etc... J'ai un uber p3 933mhz, 512meg SDRAM 133mhz (2x128 1x256) une GeForce mx4400 agp 64meg et un disque dur 250gig 7200rpm 16meg, le tout sur une carte mere  Asus CUSL2.

Mon probleme, cest que Gentoo ne tourne pas bien du tout, (gentoo-sources, kernel 2.6-15, Xorg stable,pas le 7) jai d'énorme lag, défiller un terminal plein de texte, bouger une fenetre rapidement, défiller une page web, minimisé/maximisé une fenetre, SA LAG. Au début je croyais que cétais ma carte vidéo et/ou drivers nvidia, mais non.. jai suivie le guide nvidia gentoo, et celui du wiki, jai tester les dernier drivers stable et instable, aucune différence. Le direct rendering fonctionne, jobtient proche 600fps avec glxgears, 

Ensuite on ma proposer de regarder coter disque dur et la configuration du kernel pour le bon driver ide, jai le bon chipset support, le dma est la, hdparm me dit que je suis en udma5, car ma carte mere supporte ata100 max, et je ne croit pas que etre en ata133 reglerais tout par magie. jai aussi fait un petit benchmark: 

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   596 MB in  2.01 seconds = 296.41 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.02 seconds =  51.66 MB/sec

Je ne sais pas trop si cest bon ou pas, mais il faut dire que sous Windows xp, je n'ai AUCUN probleme de performance, donc je suis a court d'idée, quelqu'un de plus expérimenté que moi a meme configuré mon kernel en ssh, il a trouver quelque petite erreurs mais rien qui n'a vraiment changer les choses. 

Donc au final, apres toutes cest nuit blanche, est-ce une mauvaise config, ou bien xorg n'aime pas mes 933mhz.

Jai aussi le meme probleme sur le live cd 2006.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir te venir en aide mais bon...

ce dont je suis certains c'est d'avoir fait longtemps tourner X sans pb sur un 650MHz donc je ne pense pas que celà vienne de là ; du reste d'autres sur ce forum tournent sur gentoo avec de vieux laptops dans les 600MHz sans pb alors je ne vois pas en quoi ta config ferait exception

un pb de conf surement mais où ?   :Rolling Eyes:   fait voir les parties pertinentes de ton xorg.conf et donne aussi des info sur ton moniteur sait-on jamais si qqun à un éclair de génie   :Wink: 

Allez courage   :Smile: 

PS: à tout hazards : tu n'utilises pas le suspend2 des fois ?

----------

## Enlight

bon la ram est lente certes, mais le disque dur semble avoir un excellent débit. Quelques idées au hasard :

utilise un file system qui ne soit pas un gros mangeur de CPU (oublie reiser4 et XFS), teste ext3 pour voir si ce n'est pas le cas.

Fais voir les CFLAGS, dis nous quelle version du noyau tu utilises.

Vérifie que tu as activé le préempt.

Vérifie que tu as exclusivement les supports de tes périphériques dans le kernel (surtout pour l'IDE)

Tu utilises quel window manager? essaye e16.

Ton disque n'est pas plein?

----------

## FatMom

Le disque dur n'est pas plein, il a 5 partition (avec deux pour windows) mais jai tester dautre disque dur aussi (ainsi que celui ci sans les autre partitions, il ny avais rien au depart dessu de toute facons) Jutilise reisefs 3.6, et aucune difference avec de l'ext3.

je ne sais pas ce quest le préempt, jutilise gnome (light) et testé fluxbox, kde, xfce4, aucun changement, 

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

mon xorg.conf   http://pastebin.com/595454

et oui jai le support pour le chipset 815 et pentium pour l'ide. et le dma 

oh et le noyau, gentoo-sources, kernel 2.6.-15, le dernierLast edited by FatMom on Fri Mar 10, 2006 11:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 

ce serait déjà plus convenable tu ne crois pas ?!  :Wink: 

mais je ne pense pas que celà puisse trop jouer sur ton pb ; m'enfin... puisqu'on y est

[Edit] ouups ! au fait on ne change pas ce paramettre comme çà hein ?! faut tout refaire en bonne et due forme dans les règles dans ce cas sinon gare aux déconvenues   :Confused: 

----------

## FatMom

merci boozo, dois-je tout installer de nouveau ou un simpe emerge new use ? 

mais jaimerais mieu attendre dautre idée avant de tout rinstaller, car cest long compiler sur un p3.

----------

## truz

 *FatMom wrote:*   

> je ne sais pas ce quest le préempt

 Ca permet une meilleure réactivité de ton ordi (je ne m'avance pas plus dans les explications de peur de dire des bêtises). Ca se trouve dans Processor type and features > Preemption Model. Moi je suis en mode Low-Latency Desktop, je n'ai jamais testé les autres modes, je n'ai aucun soucis. Plus d'infos ici.

----------

## boozo

le CHOST n'a rien de commun avec le USE   :Wink: 

pour la méthodologie... tu as ce Thread qui te donnera une idée... enfin si je puis dire    :Confused:  ( mais y'en à peut-être d'autres plus complet sur les forums US)

----------

## FatMom

mon Preemption Model etais deja a Low-Latency Desktop, et jai aussi le  Preempt The Big Kernel Lock de selectionné

----------

## truz

 *FatMom wrote:*   

> mon Preemption Model etais deja a Low-Latency Desktop, et jai aussi le  Preempt The Big Kernel Lock de selectionné

 pareil, ça doit pas être ça alors   :Sad: 

----------

## FatMom

oh et bien sur jai aussi fait des recherches de mon bios et tomber sur un articles de toms hardware qui explique chaque setting, malgré que le bios nest pas a jour, mais cela reglera vraiment mon probleme ? sachant que apres tout, win xp marche tres bien, ou p-e devrais-je arreter ce type de comparaison  :/

----------

## MacFennec

Je verrai bien un souci avec un mauvais choix des  ide ou  chipset dans le kernel (device driver -- IDE chipset support/bugfixes)

Tu n'as pas de message d'erreur ou plutot des warning dans les toutes premieres lignes de dmesg ?

----------

## FatMom

```
Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@FatBox) (version gcc 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1 , ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #5 PREEMPT Wed Mar 8 22:09:06 EST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffeb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffeb000 - 000000001ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffef000 - 000000001ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131051

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126955 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f71b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   CUSL2    0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffeb000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   CUSL2    0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffeb080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   CUSL2    0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffeb040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS CUSL2    0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dfff0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 938.303 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514240k/524204k available (3282k kernel code, 9448k reserved, 877k data,  184k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1877.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=938718)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0 0000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 0000000 0 00000000

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c38)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0da0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region e400-e47f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region ec00-ec3f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xec00-0xec3f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ee000000-efdfffff

  PREFETCH window: eff00000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ed000000-edffffff

  PREFETCH window: efe00000-efefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1142086340.008:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV18 Board - c116dnz , Chip Rev A4 (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 96 kHz, clk = 210 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 24576k, total 655 36k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd400, 00:40:f4:a5:a6:83, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 2

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6B250R0, ATA DISK drive

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input0

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: LG CD-ROM CRD-8521B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 > hda4

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

pd: pd version 1.05, major 45, cluster 64, nice 0

pda: Autoprobe failed

pd: no valid drive found

pcd: pcd version 1.07, major 46, nice 0

pcd0: Autoprobe failed

pcd: No CD-ROM drive found

pf: pf version 1.04, major 47, cluster 64, nice 0

pf: No ATAPI disk detected

usbmon: debugfs is not available

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 4

PCI: setting IRQ 4 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 4, io base 0x0000b400

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.4[C] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.4 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 5, io base 0x0000b000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

hub 2-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Microsoft Natural\uffff Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Natural\uffff Ergonomic Keyboard 4000] on us b-0000:00:1f.2-1

input: Microsoft Natural\uffff Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Natural\uffff Ergonomic Keyboard 4000] on usb- 0000:00:1f.2-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ  10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50807 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801BA-ICH2 with AD1881A at 0xe000, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proje cts/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PCI1 PCI2 USB0 USB1 AC97

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

Adding 1052216k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052216k

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22: 51 PST 2005

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x40A1
```

----------

## Delvin

tu pourrais nous mettre un lspci aussi ?

----------

## PabOu

moi je regarderais du coté agpgart. tu utilises celui du kernel ou du module nvidia ?

as-tu activé des modules comme "glx" ou "dri" pour xorg ? ou bien des options un peu spéciales pour le module nvidia ? comme par exemple "RenderAccel" ou "AllowGLXWithComposite" ou bien encore "backinstore" ?

en gros, regarde dans ton xorg.conf et aussi ses logs (et postes les éventuellement ici)

----------

## FatMom

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 02)

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x] (rev c1)

02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

et le xorg.conf, http://pastebin.com/595454

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled
```

je ne croit pas que le fait d'etre en 4x soit la cause non plus... hein, HEIN ??

----------

## PabOu

ca ne fonctionne déjà plus ton lien sur pastebin :\

----------

## FatMom

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "ca_enhanced"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Buttons" "4"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "kds"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "mx4000"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "mx4000"

    Monitor     "kds"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## PabOu

Pour commencer, tu pourrais essayer de tourner en 16bits.

Ensuite, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait causer du lag.. mais le lag, c'est relatif à la perception de la personne qui y est confronté. Peut-être que ce que tu remarques est normal..

----------

## FatMom

oui bien sur, attendre 1~2 sec avant que le terminal safiche quand je "switch" de desktop, cest normal.

----------

## Enlight

 *FatMom wrote:*   

> oui bien sur, attendre 1~2 sec avant que le terminal safiche quand je "switch" de desktop, cest normal.

 

Quand tu changes de bureau dans ton window manager ou quand tu passes d'un tty à X?

----------

## FatMom

celui de mon window manager bien sur, dsl de ne pas avoir été clair, (oh et que ce soit gnome, kde, xfce4 ou fluxbox, il ny a PAS de différence)

----------

## FatMom

ouais et bien sa semble clair que le probleme vient du disque dur, donc jaurais le mauvais support IDE dans le kernel ? 

la personne dand ce thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443206.html obtien de meilleur resulta avec hdparm et sont disque dur 5400 (oui je fais mes bench avec X fermé)

jai une ASUS CUSL2, je croit que je devrais faire un peu plus de recherche sur celle-ci,

sinon peut etre je pourrais vous montré ma section ide dans la config kernel ?

----------

## FatMom

en fait non, oublier ce message

----------

## l_arbalette

 *FatMom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la personne dand ce thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443206.html obtien de meilleur resulta avec hdparm et sont disque dur 5400 (oui je fais mes bench avec X fermé)
> 
> 

 

C'est marrant : moi aussi, je suis ton thread...  :Very Happy: 

Tiens moi au courant de tes avancées !   :Wink: 

----------

## FatMom

je suis malheurement sur le point d'abandonner tous simplement, oh et n'allez pas croire que jai rien essayer, j'ai le meme probleme sous Ubuntu, linux aime pas ma config, mais apres avoir tourné en rond pendant 1mois, demander sur des channel irc , des forums, des amis, rien ne ce regle.

----------

## l_arbalette

J'ai déjà ressenti cette désespérance moi-même ! mais les personnes sur ce forum m'ont toujours :

1/ remonté le moral 

2/ puis ont toujours fini par me guider ou me trouver des solutions à mes problèmes 

Alors, que diable, du nerf !!! (c'est ce qu'on m'avait dit, et ça m'avait fait énormément de bien    :Wink:   )

et finalement, il y a une solution à tout !

Par exemple, dans ton cas, qui semble être très proche du mien, je vois que tu appelle le noyau au démarrage en faisant root=/dev/hda6 -> tu as donc fait comme moi : installation de Gentoo après l'installation de WinXP (Win2K chez moi).

De plus, il y a les lignes suivantes dans ton dmsg : hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 > hda4 

Chez moi, ça ressemble à ça : hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

Je n'y connais encore pas grans chose à Linux (même si ça progresse), mais je pense que ça représente le fait que les partitions sur lesquels j'ai installé le swap (hda6) et mon root+racine+home (hda8), tout comme mes partitions Windows 2000 annotées hda5 et hda7, sont sur une partition Etendue W95 Ext'd (LBA)....

Toi, tu as hda5 et hda6 (au moins ton root si ce n'est plus) qui sont donc sur une partition étendue W95 Ext'd (LBA)...

J'en mettrais pas ma main à couper, mais je pense que CaptainDangeax (dans mon thread que tu suis) a probablement raison. C'est pour ça que je vais tout casser, et mettre Gentoo en premier !

Essayes aussi, non ? (si tu as moyen de mettre au chaud toutes tes données, ça craint pas grand chose !)

EDIT1 : c'est quand même marrant 2 nOOb qui dialoguent sur leurs problèmes, non ? Pas de cacahuètes SVP, chuis allergiques   :Razz: 

----------

## FatMom

oui, hda5 (swap) et hda6 (root) sont en effet sur l'extended, mais de toute maniere, au debut gentoo etais seul sur ce disque dur (250gig cest quand meme gros .. ) et ce netais pas plus rapide, du moin jai jamais remarquer.. 

je suis desesperé car je ne vois pas dautre solution, je n'ai rien de defectueux (sinon windoze ne tournerais pas bien) jai meme fait apelle a un amis qu'y c'est connecter en ssh et reconfiguré mon noyau, cetais quand meme quelq'un avec 10ans dexperiance linux, vrai ou pas osef, il s'y connait tres bien. ce n'est PAS xorg, du moin une mauvaise configuration de xorg, meme LE channel irc #nvidia sur freenode n'ont rien trouver. Il n'y a pas 300 support de chipset IDE intel par contre, a vrai dire il n'y en a que 1... (a moin que je me trompe.. hein, HEIN?) la dma est activer et tout, bref, quand jai vue que le MEME probleme persistait sous Ubuntu...........

alors il y a cet autre type qui me conseil de tester avec slackware, mais je doute énormement

----------

## l_arbalette

 *FatMom wrote:*   

> oui, hda5 (swap) et hda6 (root) sont en effet sur l'extended, mais de toute maniere, au debut gentoo etais seul sur ce disque dur (250gig cest quand meme gros .. ) et ce netais pas plus rapide, du moin jai jamais remarquer.. 
> 
> 

 

Tu veux dire qu'au début, tu avais une Gentoo seule qui ne fonctionnait pas bien, ni aucune distribution de Linux d'ailleurs, puis tu l'as virée pour mettre Windows XP (qui fonctionnait bien), puis ensuite, tu as fait une (ou plusieurs, peu importe) partitions pour ré-installer Gentoo en Dual Boot ? c'est ça ?

 *Quote:*   

> je suis desesperé car je ne vois pas dautre solution, je n'ai rien de defectueux (sinon windoze ne tournerais pas bien) jai meme fait apelle a un amis qu'y c'est connecter en ssh et reconfiguré mon noyau, cetais quand meme quelq'un avec 10ans dexperiance linux, vrai ou pas osef, il s'y connait tres bien. ce n'est PAS xorg, du moin une mauvaise configuration de xorg, meme LE channel irc #nvidia sur freenode n'ont rien trouver. Il n'y a pas 300 support de chipset IDE intel par contre, a vrai dire il n'y en a que 1... (a moin que je me trompe.. hein, HEIN?) 

 

T'ennerves pas comme ça ! ça va t'embrouiller les méninges   :Wink: 

C'est sûr que je te comprend : parfois, y a de quoi se taper la tête dans les murs ! mais bon, faut pas l'faire   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> la dma est activer et tout, bref, quand jai vue que le MEME probleme persistait sous Ubuntu...........
> 
> alors il y a cet autre type qui me conseil de tester avec slackware, mais je doute énormement

 

J'ai vu sur un post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397966.html Starch qui proposait, pour vérifier le noyau, de booter par exemple sur le Live CD Knoppix, mais en utilisant ton noyau Gentoo installé sur le DD

, en l'occurence celui de ton /hda6/boot (je sais, la syntaxe n'est pas bonne   :Laughing:  )

Tu as déjà essayé ça ? pour mettre définitivement ton noyau hors de cause ?

----------

## FatMom

je vais tester le livecd knoopix avec mon noyau, sa semble une tres bonne idée, 

Pour le disque dure oui, au debut javais win xp sur un 80gig a part, et le 250 pour gentoo, (meme gentoo seul sur le 80gig, pour m'assuré que le disque dur fonctionnais bien) et maintenant je suis en dual boot sue le 250, et il n'y a acune différence VISIBLE, du moin pour moi... a moin que deplacer une fenetre rapidement avec dénorme trainé sois une impression de lag... jaurais du plutot dire lenteure finalement,

 *Quote:*   

> T'ennerves pas comme ça ! ça va t'embrouiller les méninges 
> 
> C'est sûr que je te comprend : parfois, y a de quoi se taper la tête dans les murs ! mais bon, faut pas l'faire  

 

apres plus d'un mois a tout essayer... cest dur sur le moral

----------

## PabOu

Je ne suis pas sur qu'elle puisse t'aider énormément, mais cette idée consiste à modifier les temps de latences pour tes ports sur le bus pci (et ca inclut le chipset ide, le port agp, et tout le reste).. j'ai vu il y a quelques temps un "howto" pour ca.. je ne sais plus ou. peut-etre ici sur les forums gentoo, ou alors sur le wiki.. ou peut etre dans la doc gentoo officielle.

mais la commande c'est "setpci" (dans le paquet pciutils). Si jamais je retombe sur le lien, je le posterai ici. en attendant, une recherche google : setpci latency timer.

edit : voilà le lien : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/hardware-stability-p2.xmlLast edited by PabOu on Fri Mar 17, 2006 10:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Je l'ai pas sous la main mais j'ai souvenir d'un gars qui voulait trouver la fréquence exacted de sa RAM et d'un widan (on sait encore et toujours pas quel est son boulot) qui donnait l'exemple pour les amd64 (controleur intégré) avec le fameux setpci.

edit j'oubliais : est-ce qu'il a un io-scheduler dans son kernel?

----------

## FatMom

un qui?

----------

## Trevoke

Je propose qu'il laisse quelqu'un entrer via SSH dans sa machine pour y jeter un coup d'oeil et l'aider a installer..

Parce que la j'avoue que je ne vois pas ou serait le probleme.

Y a des messages d'erreur?

----------

## FatMom

non,

jai rien contre l'idée du ssh par contre

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu as une addresse IP fixe, envoie-moi l'addresse et le root password via email : 

trevoke arobase gmail point com.

Laisse l'ordi allume ce soir et j'y ferai un tour (bon, laisse-le sous TTY, pas la peine de lancer X...).

Je suis aux US donc j'ai un leger decalage de temps. Je te dirai si j'arrive a trouver quelque chose sur ce thread (ou par email).

Si ton addresse IP n'est pas fixe, faut voir avec d'autres personnes ici s'ils peuvent t'aider avant, parce que je ne vais pas revisiter ce forum avant mardi  :Smile: 

----------

## FatMom

je suis au canada, pas europe, donc p-e lécart de temp n'est pas si grande, et je serais probablement la, sinon on peut ce contacter via un msn-like ?

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai Jabber, comme tu peux voir sur mes postes.. c'est mon logiciel de choix quand on en vient aux Linuxiens.

----------

## FatMom

bon de toute facon javais oublier que je nai aucune wm d'installer, suite a mon nouvelle install en début de semaine, en essaiyant le stage 3 i686 mais bien sur sa na encore rien changer, jai juste besion de lancer x, firefox, et defiler une page web rapidement pour voir que ca ne marche toujours pas bien, 

alors jenvoi les info via email,

(oui jetais sous windows entre temp)

----------

## boozo

voilà çà y'est une ssh party en douce... y'en a qu'on d'la chance tiens  :Very Happy: 

bon courage à vous deux en attendant les retours   :Smile: 

dommage j'aurais bien joué aussi tiens mais j'ai pris un carton blanc hier soir et je suis sous les poteaux là   :Laughing: 

----------

## FatMom

juste pour etre sur,

/etc/init.d/sshd start 

cest bien ca?

----------

## nemo13

 *FatMom wrote:*   

> un qui?

 apocryphe

ICI

En prime une Information secrète pour Enlight : widam est régleur de biglotron chez AMD

edit pour définition du biglotronLast edited by nemo13 on Fri Mar 17, 2006 10:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## FatMom

 *Quote:*   

> edit j'oubliais : est-ce qu'il a un io-scheduler dans son kernel?

 

je parlais de ca  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *FatMom wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   edit j'oubliais : est-ce qu'il a un io-scheduler dans son kernel? 
> 
> je parlais de ca 

 

ordonnanceur d'E/S je crois bien... me corriger sinon

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_IOSCHED
```

(@ k_s : non pas de troll sur le .config noyo embarqué   :Razz:  )

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (@ k_s : non pas de troll sur le .config noyo embarqué   )

 

Bonsoir Boozo 

c'est pourtant vachement pratique  ; on ne peut plus le perdre .  :Rolling Eyes: 

bonne nuit.

----------

## PabOu

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_IOSCHED
> ```
> ...

 

Et encore un chat mort ! un cat qui sert à rien ;)

```
grep CONFIG_IOSCHED /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:   oui tu as raison PabOu un processus de trop mauvaise habitude qd tu nous tiens...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## FatMom

!!UPDATE!!

alors bon, nous (ou plutot,Trevoke) avons toujours pas trouver le probleme, il m'a meme fait un nouvelle installe, sans succes  :Sad: 

sinon, je suis aller chez un amis (si, un vrai..) essayer ma MX4000 et mon disque dur avec mon linux sur sont ordi, x2 3800+, asrock dual sata2, totalement different de mon board i815 et mon p3 .. devinez donc, sa fonctionnais a merveille, plus aucun lag, ou plutot RALENTISSEMENT, meme avec un kernel sans les bon support et un install i686... donc cest clair que ce netais pas ma mx4000 depuis le début..

mais dit donc, cetais quoi alors? je ne sais pas. les p3 et la sdram ce font rare de nos jours, donc je le ne saurais probablement jamais.. 

ca tombe que mon copain vend cette carte asrock, a part le leger probleme de la cate reseau onboard (de toutes facons jai des carte reseau pci a ne plus savoir quoi en faire) et celle du son, bah sa marche tres bien. les support ali sont tous la...

enfin bon merci a tous, et a trevoke pour laide ssh.

jai aussi tester le livecd 2006.. qui fonctionnais aussi a merveille

----------

## kwenspc

C'est sûr maintenant que c'est ta carte mère qui faisait des siennes  :Confused: 

(le processeur ou la ram ne sont pas à mettre en cause à moin d'un défaut de ces derniers)

Enfin heureusement que tu as pu tomber sur cette ocaz (une asrock neuve ça vaut déjà pas grand chose alors d'occasion...  :Wink:  )

----------

## FatMom

ouais elle n'a meme pas 3mois  (donc encore sous garantie, seulement 1ans par contre, mais pour le prix...) bref cetais vraiment de la pure joie emerger xorg-x11 en 20min plutot que 2heures

----------

